# Receding water catfishing?



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Considering going out to yellow river this weekend, I was thinking the water level should be going down by then providing another heavy rain doesn't come through. Anybody else going to try?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not me, Ill be getting ready for the tournament on the Apalachicola this month


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I am planning on going Fri pm if my fishing partner don't have to work.


----------

